# The hump is a madman!



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Got a PM last week from another example of a true and special BOTL. Some very nice words where exchanged and a few more conversations followed. The subject of the original convo was in regards of my address and the want to toss some sticks my way.

Of cousre i readily agreed and a few days later this amazing package arrived. I had no idea what would be inside and could never have guessed that the contents could be so spectacular!























Never thought a package could be so humbling. @Humphrey's Ghost has proved this puffer wrong. Thanks for this most kind generous and heartwarming gift BRO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow..just wow.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

We definitely need a PUFF bomb shelter. Spectacular and, mind blowing come to mind.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm dizzy from all of this. Nicely done, @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Mark doesn't just knock, he knocks with a sledgehammer!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Thor's sledgehammer! Thunder!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Holy shit...


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Fantastic hit


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

That's amazing!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Holy shit...


My thoughts, as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Outstanding.

That's more sticks than I used to keep on hand at any time a couple years ago.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I want to point out that the @Kidvegas hit was not an organized attack. Not that I know of at least.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

That was very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Umm what do you have on Mark that you are holding over his head?!?!...

Hell of a hit @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mark is one heck of a guy. Enjoy those fine smokes. Should pair well with those cinnamon swishers.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I want to point out that the @Kidvegas hit was not an organized attack. Not that I know of at least.


True enough this touched down last week. Late posting due to the Holday/family scheduling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Spectacular indeed! Another fabulous hit @Humphrey's Ghost.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Unbelievable! Great hit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Way to smack him around Ghosty !


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mind Blown


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Holy shit...


What he said ^


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Wowza, well done @Humphrey's Ghost!

Good luck with your new mailbox purchase @Kidvegas


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow indeed!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice gesture. Those are some nice sticks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow what a fantastic assortment of quality cigars!! a very nice gesture, this forum is full of wonderful and generous members which is what makes it such a great place to talk about cigars and just about everything else :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I think I see mold on those opus 

Better send them to old gummy for disposal


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That's really cool!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

